# PS3 3.30 breaking PS3s?



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*PS3 3.30 breaking PS3s, major problems reported *
April 22, 12:42 PM







Matt Furtado








 

Sony seems to run into a lot of problems when they release a new PS3 system update these days. After the uproar of removing the 'Other OS' feature in Firmware 3.21, some are now going to the extreme and dubbing 3.30 as being even more devastating because it has completely made their system useless. The main reported problems are that the systems no longer read any form of disc, thus making gaming and watching movies an impossibility -- even the NetFlix disc is reported to no longer work in some cases. 

One user report stated on the official PlayStation forums: _"Are you kidding me! First (3.21) it freezes, and now with this one (3.30) it wont even read or recognize the disk, that means that I wont be able to play online or offline."_

How big of a problem this is causing for PS3 users hasn't been determined, but several PlayStation forum users across the net are reporting this problem. Has it reached any of you, yet?

Source: Examiner.com


----------

